# Deep concealment holster for LCP?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Id like to bring my LCP along with my while Im at the gym. Obviously Im moving around alot, and my shirt rides up during certain exercises, so Im looking for a deep concealment holster...something that will have the gun sit below the waistband of my shorts. I know Galco has a holster that has the gun sit flush with the waistband, but Id still be a little concerned with my gun being seen. Does anyone know of any holster like this?

Im aware I could carry a gym bag around with me, and Id be able to carry any gun, but I want my gun to be on my person.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Smart Carry?

http://www.smartcarry.com/products.html


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Id like to bring my LCP along with my while Im at the gym. Obviously Im moving around alot, and my shirt rides up during certain exercises, so Im looking for a deep concealment holster...something that will have the gun sit below the waistband of my shorts. I know Galco has a holster that has the gun sit flush with the waistband, but Id still be a little concerned with my gun being seen. Does anyone know of any holster like this?
> 
> Im aware I could carry a gym bag around with me, and Id be able to carry any gun, but I want my gun to be on my person.


I would not recommend the Galco Push-Up that you are referencing. It requires a belt, most people do not wear one while working out.

Try the Underwraps Belly Band. No belt required, caries a spare mag and your keys and can be worn low inside the shorts for enhanced concealment.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=2440&CatalogID=393


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just curious - why do you want it on you while you work out?

As you said most people just keep it beside them in a workout bag / fanny pack / back pack / water bottle sack.

Don't mean to be nosey, but I wouldn't want it on me while I work out.

:smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for those suggestions fellas, Ill look into them.



dondavis3 said:


> I'm just curious - why do you want it on you while you work out?
> 
> As you said most people just keep it beside them in a workout bag / fanny pack / back pack / water bottle sack.
> 
> ...


The only things I carry into the gym are my keys and water bottle. A pack would be overkill. Another thing, with a bag comes the risk of forgetting it, or having someone accidentally or purposely grabbing it. Anytime a gun is involved I like to have it on me. And the LCP is super light weight, so it really wouldnt be a nuisance.


----------

